# Topics > Smart things > Smart skis >  Ze Tracker, connected ski, anti-theft alarm, ZAG skis Sarl, Chamonix, Mont Blanc, France

## Airicist

Manufacturer - ZAG skis Sarl

safetech.com

----------


## Airicist

Tutorial: How to fix & launch Ze Tracker

Published on Jan 9, 2017

----------

